# Newbie need some help with electric



## mz_rules (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi guys im new to electric RC cars. I purchased my first car last year and it was a Tamiya Gravel hound. It's all stock but i want to upgrade the motor, tires, battery and esc but i dont know if i can just order any kind of motor for this thing. Someone told me it had to be a 540 motor. I'm looking at lipos and brushless for this thing if it can handle it. Also where can i buy these parts online, i live in Australia and i would rather buy online as its cheaper.


----------



## BuzzBomber (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, the possibilities! Yes, whatever motor you put into the Gravel Hound needs to be a "540 size" motor. If you want to just try out a stronger motor, look into the Trinity CO27 Pro stock motor - it will work with your stock ESC and batteries and will wake up the buggy quite a bit. If you really want to go brushless and lipo, I imagine the stuff from HobbyKing/Hobby City would be the least expensive route. Something like this: http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...ct_Name=Brushless_Car_Power_System_3600kv/35A for a motor and esc, and this: http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...e=ZIPPY_Flightmax_4000mAh_2S1P_25C_Car_Lipoly for a battery would be an relatively cheap upgrade. If you want name brand, check out the Sidewinder system from Castle, the Havoc Sport from Novak, and perhaps the Fuze from Dynamite. I don't know about availability in AUS. though...


----------



## mz_rules (Mar 24, 2010)

thx for the reply, im just wondering i found this combo for my car, i have a 7.2v nicd 1900mah and the esc is 35amps. can i put a 7.4 or 11.1v battery in it? What's the difference between battery voltages?
link to combo in next post. need to pass 2 post limit


----------



## mz_rules (Mar 24, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...37101472&_trkparms=tab=Watching#ht_1418wt_732


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I would stick with the 7.2v battery just bump it up to a 5000 mah itll run forever and use a novak esc with a 19t motor thats what my rising storm has in it and it flies!:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

TamiyaKing said:


> I would stick with the 7.2v battery just bump it up to a 5000 mah itll run forever and use a novak esc with a 19t motor thats what my rising storm has in it and it flies!:thumbsup:


Great suggestion King..
If you go brushless.. a 17.5 will be all you need, with a 5000 mah Lipo, you will get about 20 min of run time if not more.

The suggestion for the Trinity CO27 is excellent also. If you don't go with Lipo's go with NiMH. some good 4200's will give you great run times and performance. You can use them with your stock ESC.


----------



## mz_rules (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi, i bought a 9t brushless motor @4300kv and a brushless esc to go with it  will buy some nimh then later move on to lipos


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

get on ebay there soft pack lipos there are 2400 mah for like 35 bucks just make shear you got a your sizes right so you dont get one to big or to small


----------

